# Spanish Campsite directory?



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Off to France / Spain in Sept and probably staying mostly in Spain so does anyone know of an equivilent book to the 'Guide to Aires' for Spain? How do their campsites compare to ours? Do they use the same electric sockets as the French?

Cheers

A


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

The French 'aires' book has a list of Spanish aires at the back, although with no details of services offered.

Have a good trip, we'll be following you down the west coast of France to Spain about 2 weeks later and we will have a drink for you on your birthday.

Wendy


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

There are very few 'Aires' in Spain but once the main season is over, you will find lots of 'wild' camping along the coast, particularly away from large resorts. So long as you choose your spots sensibly, this type of camping is pretty much tolerated as it brings much needed cash into local shops etc. after all the 'normal' tourists have left.

As you might expect, there are numerous campings around the coast but if of a decent standard, some of these can be expensive for short stays. If you find a good fully featured camping site and can stay for 30 days or so, then significant reductions will often be given. I found a number of sites last winter/spring who would charge £20 for one night but this was reduced to about £6 per night if you stayed for a month.

Have you considered Camping Cheques? We have used them at some good sites in Spain and it works out at £9.50 per night. They are useful for short or long stays and some participating sites give discounted cheque rates for extended stays. Useful to have as another bowstring.

Also - if you are a pensioner (you don't have to be old, just retired from work), then you can often qualify for an extra discount in Spain. Make sure you enquire (if relevant).

If you have a 2 pin French adaptor or hook up, then this will fit Spanish hook-ups (those that do not have CEE systems). 

Have fun - inland Spain is great and Granada, especially the Alhambra, is unmissable on a fine day.

Steve


----------



## 90279 (May 1, 2005)

hello from Spain!
I never entered in campings in Spain but wild-camping is forbidden, maybe you´ll find problems with police, specially along the coast. I allways sleep in small villages.
You can find information of "areas de pernocta" in
www.solocamping.com (also have a good forum)
www.viajarenautocaravana.com

Enjoy your trip!! :wink:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies  

about 15 years ago I walked across Spain North to South and loved the inland areas in the north the best - very friendly people and no trouble at all. I even left my rucksack outside a small village shop as I went in and it was un touched when I came out dispite kids and locals all about  . One of the reasons I suspect that I was not troubled is because I didnt dress like a tourist, just in my normal cloths evn though I had a back pack :wink: . I heard lots of tales of the gassed trains, mostly from Aussies etc but never heard one first hand so I tend to dismiss this. Its the standard tales that everyone tells you since its the most exiting thing they can talk about to open a conversation. Some one told me today that there are sharp shooters hitting your tires to stop you then rob you in the north of Spain - yeah right!! Im not being blazzay or tempting fate with this but only saying that 'It never happens to someone you meet'. Ill let you know when we get back.

The other thing I was assuming is that Spain has alot of unpopulated areas and that wild camping was easy!! I slept in fields and often met the farmers who had no problem. I supose if you have a campervan it may be a little different.

Once again thanks all and if you see a T4 with a wooden sign in the window saying 'CHUGGALUGS 1' give us a wave hbib


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try this link:- http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0
Open up Spain in a pop up window and it gives a map with the location of sani stations which you can take note of.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are off to Spain first two weeks of Sept mainly Catalunya. Anyone know of a smallish site near or on the sea in that area they can recommend.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Try this link:- http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0
> Open up Spain in a pop up window and it gives a map with the location of sani stations which you can take note of.


Hi Gillian

Your link does not seem to work or is it this computer.

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> Your link does not seem to work or is it this computer.
> 
> Motorhomer


I did check it before I posted and clicking on the link in your post took me into the site ok.
It is then necessary to click on Spain on the map of Europe.

For me, with a pop-up stopper I have to hold down the 'Ctrl' key for quite a few seconds when I click on Spain and the detailed map opens in another window.
Clicking on one of the locations brings up another window with the detailed info.
Clicking on Espana takes you back to the map of Spain.

Hope this works ok on your machine.
This is a good site for factual info on the location of aires around Europe.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Again Gillian

Still no go. I just tried the same link in your qouted post & this is what I get. :-


Google 
Error 


Not Found
The requested URL /?lg=uk&cat_id=0 was not found on this server.


Strange,


Will ask other half when he returns from work. I dont want to fiddle around on here at the mo because he is doing a long download.


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try www.eurocampingcar.com

Click on English and carry on by clicking on the Spain part of the map of Europe as before etc etc........

Hope this is ok.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Gillian thanks for your posts but I dont get that far. As I click on the link to the site it does not open at all & that message I posted above comes up instead


Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Gillian thanks for your posts but I dont get that far. As I click on the link to the site it does not open at all & that message I posted above comes up instead.


ie click on the link you give and this is what I get. The google page saying :- 

Google 
Error 


Not Found 
The requested URL /?lg=uk&cat_id=0 was not found on this server. 


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The only explanation that I can think of is that your other half has fixed it so that you can't go into a French website.  

What have you been up to?


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

The link works alright for me - thanks Gillian  

A


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> The only explanation that I can think of is that your other half has fixed it so that you can't go into a French website.
> 
> What have you been up to?


Hi

No been on other french/spanish websites etc.

Motorhomer


----------

